# New Breed Archery will be at ATA 2011 Booth 3407 and Shooting lane F2



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello All,
Just a quick announcement, if you are a dealer or your local dealer/proshop is attending the 2011 ATA, come by (or send them by) to meet with New Breed and see our exciting line of Products.
Kyle Null Co-Founder of New Breed, Jason Davidson Co-founder of New Breed, David Olmstead Founder and CEO of Old Faithful Outdoors, and more of the New Breed gang will be there to show off our exciting line of products!

From New Breed Archery and Old Faithful Outdoors we wish you and yours a happy holidays!! See you in Jan


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Look forward to it!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Be sure and stop by our booth, let me know your AT name....so i can put a face to the name. I'm really looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be the guy in the Orange Ike's Outdoors hat looking forward to finally meeting some of the new breed guys and gals in person.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

See you there Ike!!
kn


ike_osu said:


> I'll be the guy in the Orange Ike's Outdoors hat looking forward to finally meeting some of the new breed guys and gals in person.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

ike_osu said:


> I'll be the guy in the Orange Ike's Outdoors hat looking forward to finally meeting some of the new breed guys and gals in person.


That'd be OSU orange, right?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The wife and I will be there helping out however we can as well. Look forward to showing others what us Nation members already know....New Breed Bows are awesome!!!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ike and Matt Look forward to seeing you


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

By the way David (Founder and CEO of Old Faithful Outdoors) wanted me to pass on he is excited to finally meet everyone in person as well!!
kn


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> By the way David (Founder and CEO of Old Faithful Outdoors) wanted me to pass on he is excited to finally meet everyone in person as well!!
> kn


Great I was hoping to finally meet Dave. I have had a lot of good phone conversations with him. It will be nice to meet him in person.



JAG said:


> That'd be OSU orange, right?


Yeah OSU orange with black letters!


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

I will be wearing an Open Season Tv shirt and more than likely will have a couple more Open Season guys with me.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> By the way David (Founder and CEO of Old Faithful Outdoors) wanted me to pass on he is excited to finally meet everyone in person as well!!
> kn


I will be glad to finally meet him too!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Ike and Matt Look forward to seeing you


Same here Kyle....I look forward to finally meeting David as well.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Make sure everyone going to the ATA show stops by and says high to the New Breed Nation.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

i'll be watching the weather to see how tall of boots i need to bring.. i hope the winter weather is nice to us next week.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

Kyle, Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## ArcheryCentre (Jan 12, 2009)

Just filling in the application to become New Breed dealer.......so we're definitely going to visit the New Breed booth ;-)

Arthur
ArcheryCentre.com
Netherlands


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

JAG said:


> i'll be watching the weather to see how tall of boots i need to bring.. i hope the winter weather is nice to us next week.


I think 48" hip waders would work just fine JAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ghost 133 said:


> I think 48" hip waders would work just fine JAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


I have some!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

See you all in a couple of days!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

It won't be long now sadly I won't be able to make it out there. I can't wait to hear what everyone is offering for the new year!


----------



## MasterG (Jul 25, 2006)

We will try to keep you updated!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

MasterG said:


> We will try to keep you updated!


That would be appreciated.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

MasterG said:


> We will try to keep you updated!


Dont let me forget my camera!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> Dont let me forget my camera!


If you are taking requests other then the New Breed booth, I would love it if you had a chance to check out the new hand muff that Sitka is releasing to compliment their incinerator set.


----------



## MasterG (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Jag.... Dont forget your camera!!!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I will see if i can find them


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

We are only a few hours away!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> I will see if i can find them


:set1_applaud::77: Thank you


----------

